# Lactic Acid Yeast by Standard Process



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I was given Lactic Acid Yeast by Standard Process to take and to give to my baby. Well, I research everything and let me just say I'm not seeing the science between what the product is supposed to do and what science tells me the ingredients are worth.

Ingredients - Corn, whey, malt syrup and yeast (saccharmoyces cerevisiae).

Do you know Sacchoarmoyces Cerevisiae is the same yeast you buy from Fleishmanns for making bread? It is also called Brewer's Yeast.

Yeast mixed with sugars and carbohydrates makes CO2 gas, but I'm not gassy YET. I bake breads, GF these days, but I had to understand the science of bread baking to actually get GF breads to do the same thing as my wheat days.

What is it supposed to do? It is supposed to product Lactic Acid.

Quote:

Lactic Acid Yeast is the only acidophilic organism able to ferment any carbohydrate into lactic acid.
It is supposed to be a Probiotic. Acidophilus produces Lactic Acid in the presence of Lactose. A better probiotic Sporogenes produces Lactic Acid and by passes the stomach acids which it's promoter states kills acidophilus before it gets to the intended small intestines.

I'm missing something here. I'm a smart cookie, but I'm missing how Yeast cakes produce Lactic Acid. And if all I need is yeast, why not eat some of my GF bread instead??? I'm not seeing that Yeast is an acidophilic organism, I guess that is what I'm missing. And if yeast is an acidophilic organism, why is yeast protrayed as bad.

I guess I still think Kefir is better than any probiotic pill or something like it, but how much per day? It taste really bad to me.


----------



## mountainmommy (Mar 22, 2003)

I was put on lactic acid yeast, and alothough I cannot exactly answer your question, I can tell you what it was supposed to do for me (which it did very well).
I was craving sugar a lot, decreased energy etc, probably lots of candids hanging out in my body...and my baby's, which can produce lots of problems. Immune system etc and obviously digestion can be affected. You would not want to take straight yeast as this is candida-producing. I think the lactic acid yeast actually feeds on the bad yeasts...you are supposed to have a balance of l.a.yeast to do this in your body....and when the candida is demolished you no longer crave sugar, etc etc.

hope this helps.


----------

